# lamson reels and beyond?



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

looking for a new 7 wt fly reel and found some used lamson reels on ebay for a pretty good price. anyone own one? looking for a nice large arbor machined disk drag (preferably with a large adjustment knob) in a matte or dark finish. With a side of fries. my budget is around $90 that is why i am looking used. I want rugged as i tend to drop, dip, fall into the river with my reels. I like the idea of a waterproof drag case or at least one with a drag that can perform as well when soaked.... oh yeah primarily for steelhead and summertime bassin


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Love mine as I have 2 right now and saving up money for another one for my new Decho 4wt Spey Rod. I have a Lightspeed #4 with 2 spools and #4 Radius. I only have $105 total in the Lightspeed reel and 2 spools which I found in the bargain cave at Wheeling Cabelas! 
Can't go wrong with them. Only other reels I like are Ross and Teton's.


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

looking at the radius as i have found a few around on clearance (nothing like that deal you found WOW) how does that one stack up. Cabela's has the SL on sale for $99 too. my buddy has one and the drag is soooo smooth anyone chime in on longevity as that is my main concern. Yeah basically narrowed down between those two. I think it's funny how my budget grows based on what i really want lol. I know that lamson is a mid arbor but it looks so good and from what i have heard they have an excellent warranty


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

They have lifetime warranty but if taken care of it never be a problem. If your mind is set on a particular reel then by all mean get that one or you will keep thinking what if. The Radius is just as nice and will do well as other. Most opoinions that you really need a LA is mainly over blown with the exception of some saltwater species. All Ross reels are really true mid arbors if you make side by side comparisions. I also got an Orvis Mach IV which is a true LA and so is the Lihghtsspeed. Whatever fits your budget will do fine.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

I have a Lamson Radius for 7 wt & it's great! Real smooth with a great drag. I got mine new for about $95.00 & thought THAT was a great deal...Flyfish Dog should be PROSECUTED for the deal he got on the Litespeed!!!  ...and I NEVER find anything in the Bargain Cave. 
They are great reels. The Radius I have is not a large arbor, but it's a really nice reel. You may also want to look at Teton Tiogas...another that is darn near impossible to beat for the price.
Mike


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

I just got a hold of a Teton Tioga #8 from FFdog for my 8wt. Built like a tank with a great drag. But, I've heard great things about the Lamsons, it look like they would be perfect for what you want to use it for ...Janus


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

lamsons are incredible reels, tough and smooth with excellent drag systems. if your going for high end without going crazy expensive its lamson and ross.


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

got the reel (lamson Radius) today... very nice i love the sealed drag the spool just pops off which i like as well. THe only thing i don't like is the clicking it makes both directions i don't mind the audible click when line is peeled out, but don't really like it when i reel in. anybody know if you can somehow turn this off? look forward to getting a fish on it.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

ryosapien said:


> got the reel (lamson Radius) today... very nice i love the sealed drag the spool just pops off which i like as well. THe only thing i don't like is the clicking it makes both directions i don't mind the audible click when line is peeled out, but don't really like it when i reel in. anybody know if you can somehow turn this off? look forward to getting a fish on it.


LOL! The ONLY reel I own that DOESN'T have the click is a Cabelas Prestige & THAT seems strange to me.

Hint: If the directions don't give instructions on how to turn it off, leave it alone or you may void the warranty. You'll get used to it. The click on my Radius isn't loud at all.
Mike


----------



## Liquid Assets (Jul 6, 2008)

I have an Okuma Integrity #8, the reason was because there is no noise when reeling up and only a very quite clicking when line is peeled off. I had a redington and it was mad loud both ways and I couldn't stand it do I got rid of it and bought the Okuma. Anyways Lamson is fantastic and you will be happy. Good luck


----------



## WhoolyBugger (Aug 25, 2008)

I bought an Orvis Battenkill and the clicking made me cringe too. I found that you can open the reel and disengage a small plastic peg that provides that noise and it wont effect the performance of the reel. Don't know about your model though. I would call the manufacturer and ask.


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

lamson reels are some of the best, even their lower end reels are some of the best. I own one velocity and two litespeeds and I don't think I would trade them for anything.


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

I have old vintage reels that will rattle your ribcage when you wind them in..Berkley 510 comes to mind and the martin tuna cans, medalists. I like it that way but that's me. The fish think it's a cricket seriously they do. When you wind in they start to come towards the cricket sound...


----------



## buckeyebrewer (Sep 4, 2008)

I just ordered the Velocity for my 7wt. Glad to here you like it so well.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

The 09 Model? They are really nice!


----------

